# Guzzini Coffee Jar



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been on the look out for a new storage jar for my roasted beans. Something which blocks out the light and has a tight seal. I looked into the vacuum methods such as the Vacuvin and after reading dozens of threads on the negative results of a vacuum on the beans decided against it. The CoffeeVac looks decent and funnily enough only seems to be available in the UK from shops specialising in funny cigarettes  Nice looking jars and the vacuum isn't too strong by the looks of things. The Friis Coffee Canister looks good but it's too big for my weekly 225g roast. Nice clip mechanism and seal like you get on Kilner jars. The one way valve is a plus too though I don't think that's a bigee really. Also looked at the Brabantia matt steel clip jars. Very nice.

I eventually settled on the Guzzini Barattolo Coffee Jar. Lovely design and made in Italy. it gives a nice whoosh noise as the air is expelled when you close the lid. The lid is really tight once closed. Also it's just the right size for my needs, it holds 225g of roasted beans so there isn't lots of dead air in there making the beans stale. The pics don't do it justice, it's a thing of beauty and one of those things you just want to fondle  £18.50 including P&P on Ebay. Various colours available.

Of course you can use any container you like and fashion your own as I've done for years but I'm a sucker for nice things!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Was thinking of getting one of these myself a while back. My kitchen has the same colour red in it so I think I'm sold


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure you'll like it. It's a gorgeous red. Darker than my photos make it look. Has an opaque outer shell which gives it a really interesting look. Especially in the bright sunlight we've had today.



MonkeyHarris said:


> Was thinking of getting one of these myself a while back. My kitchen has the same colour red in it so I think I'm sold


Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I like this! I'm on the hunt for some general kitchen storage solutions at the moment - considering some wall mounted shelves maybe?!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention the Airscape from Planetary Design. I tried to get hold of one but never received an email reply. Nigh on impossible to get in the UK. Does everything you'd want from a jar to store your beans and you don't have to use the vacuum bit.

YouTube -


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

That is just gorgeous. Got to have one.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hadbean should sell these









Very nice indeed


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Go for it. I'm tempted to get another in a different colour even though I don't need one 



vintagecigarman said:


> That is just gorgeous. Got to have one.


Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------

